# James Newton Howard scoring King Kong-YouTube video



## Damon (Dec 30, 2006)

Happy New Years all,

I found this really cool video clip of James Newton Howard scoring King Kong. I thought you guys would dig seeing this.
Here's the link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLuvfr8-SlU


----------



## synthetic (Dec 30, 2006)

That was one of the weekly videos they posted on kongisking.net in the weeks leading up to the release. Cool footage. Insane schedule.


----------



## Damon (Dec 30, 2006)

The time schedule is definitely insane. 2 hours and 48 minutes of music done in 5 weeks :shock:. Amazing the music James created in that time frame.


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 30, 2006)

Oolllddd, and wrong section of the forum.


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 30, 2006)

choc0thrax @ Sat Dec 30 said:


> . . . and wrong section of the forum.


Indeed! In fact, I think we should add a new forum section just for James Newton Howard videos. Choco, you're with me, right? :mrgreen:


----------



## choir (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Damon, interesting


----------



## mixolydian (Dec 31, 2006)

In another forum someone told me there were allmost 7 composers involved in King Kong (not orchestrators, he wrote composers). Don't know if that's true or affected Howard's amount of work. Anyone with further infos?

Whatsoever, the time schedule for those Hollywood movies is insane. :mrgreen:

Regards


----------



## timzydee (Jan 1, 2007)

I still never heard why Shore was dropped after working on the score for some time.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jan 2, 2007)

JNHs King Kong score was one of the better scores that year - quite amazing.


----------



## mixolydian (Jan 2, 2007)

Christian Marcussen @ Tue Jan 02 said:


> JNHs King Kong score was one of the better scores that year - quite amazing.



There are some guys moaning about it, but I don't see anything wrong with it and love the score. Taste is not a subject.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jan 2, 2007)

JNH's King Kong was an average functional score IMO. A bit bland.


----------



## madbulk (Jan 2, 2007)

mixolydian @ Tue Jan 02 said:


> Christian Marcussen @ Tue Jan 02 said:
> 
> 
> > JNHs King Kong score was one of the better scores that year - quite amazing.
> ...


I liked it well enough, especially after watching these really old video logs leading up to the premiere -- which I attended with like a zillion other not especially honored invitees, -- but I also liked the whole movie more than many other guys moaning about it did.


----------



## John DeBorde (Jan 2, 2007)

Can anyone tell what JNH is sequencing on in the video? It looks like it might be ProTools to me, but i can't tell for sure.

Someone told me he was still using StudioVision until fairly recently. i guess he had to finally let go of that!

HNY
john


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jan 2, 2007)

choc0thrax @ Tue Jan 02 said:


> JNH's King Kong was an average functional score IMO. A bit bland.



hmm... I think it has very effective action music and some quite "out-of-this-world" themes which fit the film well.


----------



## spoon (Jan 2, 2007)

wow,
thanks for the link...


----------



## mixolydian (Jan 2, 2007)

Christian Marcussen @ Tue Jan 02 said:


> hmm... I think it has very effective action music and some quite "out-of-this-world" themes which fit the film well.



Yeah, some unique themes.

And the Kong production diary is awesome. Love to see related stuff from other movies.


BTW:

James Newton Howard is known as a sample guru. Does anyone heard a piece he'd only done with his samples? Is something available on internet? (Some Zimmer stuff were posted on Northern.)

I just liked to know, if that stuff sounds as good as TJ's mockups. :mrgreen:


----------



## choc0thrax (Jan 2, 2007)

mixolydian @ Tue Jan 02 said:


> Christian Marcussen @ Tue Jan 02 said:
> 
> 
> > hmm... I think it has very effective action music and some quite "out-of-this-world" themes which fit the film well.
> ...



LOL...it doesn't.


----------



## edhamilton (Jan 3, 2007)

Anyone know what Libs he (howard) uses for his mockups?


----------



## Ed (Jan 3, 2007)

edhamilton @ Wed Jan 03 said:


> Anyone know what Libs he (howard) uses for his mockups?



Since he is friends with Zimmer I expect he uses Zimmers lib in part Im sure. Though I remember with The Egg Travels mockup he used Roland Im sure I remember hearing him say.


----------



## kid-surf (Jan 3, 2007)

Libs --

I'm sure he uses everything we do and then some. The few Class-A composers I know uses the same stuff we do and then some. I'd assume it's a similar situation with him.

One of those guys has mentioned being on a continual quest for better strings. Just like us.


----------

